# Cold Start Noises



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

I have noticed that when its super cold out and i go out to start the cruze it fires no problem but then makes a bunch of racket like it doesnt have any oil then it goes away after a few seconds just wondering if anyone else has been having the same thing happen to them at all????


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Not quite sure what noises you're actually hearing ... but I too live in the cold of Colorado, and don't experience any noises like you describe. I do get some odd noises when it's really cold, but they always go away quickly. As has been posted many times also on this forum, I'd HIGHLY encourage you to ensure you start using synthetic oil as soon as possible, which may help with those noises you're hearing.


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

the noise i hear is like lifters with no oil but mine also goes away very quickly and i dont hear it again untill the next morning after it has sat all night. i have already planned on going to full synthetic i had only one oil change for free from go on Broadway and i am almost due for the next which i will do myself with mobile one 5w30 and see if it goes away with that. where abouts in co do you live


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not hearing any noises like the ones you're describing.


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

which oil are you running?? cause i just had the oil changed from the dealer for the first time and they use penn and i am not a fan of penn. i know the viscosity is 5w30 and it is dexos 1. When its time to change again im going to go with full syn mobile one 5w30


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Mobil 1 extended performance 5w-30

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine does it too. Cold start, makes a loud grinding noise. Same noise that my Equinox made until I brought it the dealership last month where they replaced the timing chain and other components.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gh0st makes a good point. The 1.4T Cruzen also use a timing chain. You could be hearing the timing chain rubbing against something. I'd take it in and have your dealership check for rubbing.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

3OH3RSCruze said:


> where abouts in co do you live


I live in Pueblo, and commute to Colorado Springs every day for work ... Argh!

I use what is apparently considered a "boutique" oil, along with regular intervals of oil analysis. I didn't do a full out oil change last time util around 30k miles on the oil (but I added oil along the way and ALWAYS changed the filter at about 7,500 miles no matter what). It sounds like a LOT of miles on the oil, but because the company I get the oil from guarantees their product with an engine replacement warranty, if I have an oil related engine failure, they will pay to replace my engine as long as I have the proof of regular oil analysis being completed. There are other people on their website that use the same oil I'm using, one of which has over 600k miles on his suburban with NO oil related engine repairs! That's pretty impressive to me.

Anyway, my next oil analysis will be sent to 2 different independent labs (ALS Tribology & Blackstone) just for comparison purposes, and I plan on posting the results here so people can see the results for themselves.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> Gh0st makes a good point. The 1.4T Cruzen also use a timing chain. You could be hearing the timing chain rubbing against something. I'd take it in and have your dealership check for rubbing.


wouldn't this cause the sound ALL the time though ... not just at cold start-up?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> wouldn't this cause the sound ALL the time though ... not just at cold start-up?


Depends on what's rubbing. If one of the pulleys is stiff and not turning properly when cold that could be the source of the sound.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds like an oil circulation issue to me. I have owned a couple cars with loud cold start noise that smoothed out once the oil got around. Never had an oil related engine failure because of it though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have heard a slight grind at start up but only when below 20degrees. I only hear it if I remote start or have the door open, it actually sounds like the starter is engaging/sticking a split second too long or even a heat shield vibrating. I use nothing but the dealer fill dexos oil. 

Like I said its split second sound, nothing like a car that has no oil pressure for seconds or minutes.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

mine does the exact same thing (very rough idle for 2-3 seconds and then its fine)

i have been looking online and im going to the dealer to get this checked.

*Defective evap purge solenoid
Bad EVAP purge/vent solenoid??


*When you get these rough starts do you ever get a strong smell of raw gasoline?

i have this theory that the rough start up is similar to someone sticking a banana in your tail pipe, the car has to force that fuel evap out that was stuck. Every time i get these rough starts, the gas smell is so bad that i have to open all the windows and blast the air. (of course if you drive away right after turnover, you might not notice this as much)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

30H3RSCruze, 
Let us know if you decide to get this checked into with your dealership. Looking over the thread, it looks like you're going to try changing to synthetic oil first. Keep us posted!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 9736 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently got a chevy cruze 2012 eco and I do love my car, I come from a family born and bred chevy and I have had some issues some resolved some not, I am very very concerned about a few, I had a rattle in driver side door brought it in was fixed for two days now its louder depending on the bumps on the road.

Also on highway driving I get loud wind sounds from driver side and you can clearly see the weather stripping not put on right like the passenger side door, also a cold start sound that the dealer had no idea what caused it and had to call chevy tac to get help, they replaced belt and tensioner next cold start it was still there I reported these issues in as my car has only 7000 km on it I mean really this is not good.

The car was clearly not engineered to make these sounds, I am reaching out for help here and I hope chevy helps this new car owner first new car from a long line of chevy cars in our family, I am really depressed and worried every morning I got to get into my car and it shouldnt be like that so times i took it in and its the same thing, should you replace my car since the engine makes huge rattles in cold and chevy tac and the mechanics have no idea whats causing it, the engine sound there was one other person there at my dealer the day i brought mine in with same issue, please do something for me repairs are doing nothing maybe you should contact my dealer after I speak with you, please help me


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most likely and based on your description, you are hearing the cam chain.
The chain has a oil pressure driven tensioner and in very cold weather, the thick oil takes a bit longer to retension the chain after sitting overnight.

I consider this normal.
If the noise was there at all times then it could be concluded the tensioner or chain guides have failed.

Rob


----------



## 9736 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Robby
But even my dealership and gm tac was like what could cause this and the day I brought it in one other cruze was there for the same thing, 4 of my friends bought a cruze after me after they liked my car and they do not have this issue same model same oil etc, so i am confused  and all the other issues listed above


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

digmadnes,

Have you actually heard the other cars mentioned cold start aaaaand, have they heard yours?

I only ask because many folks disregard a certain sound (your friends) while others home in on it (you).

I am also on a Miata forum.......same concern, cold start racket....maybe a second or two, then gone, only after sitting over eight hours or so.

The guys that say they never herd it, once exposed to another car(mine) and sound pointed out responded with "Oh, that noise...Yeah, mine does that"

Rob


----------



## 9736 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes we actually parked two of the cruzes at my friends over night I am in canada and left mine there we slept over in am started it up only mine made the sound, even the dealer seemed to be "in shock of the sound" apparently as per chevy tac and service manager one in the us did the same and replacing the belt and tensioner solved it well it didnt on mine and I wish I had the contact info of the individual that was at my dealership for the same sound, I can live with it if no issues occur down the road but the door rattle that happens intermident and wind noises on highway on driver side door I firmly believe is related to weather stripping, they fixed door rattle then was back 2 days later.


----------



## 9736 (Mar 3, 2013)

I mean theres make as sound mine just sounds allot louder


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hydraulic lifters are loud at a cold start. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I get that same sound on super cold mornings, it's like a little buzz for a second or two and then goes away. The colder it is the worse it is though. I'll see if I can get it recorded tomorrow morning when it's cold out and post it on here


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Ben Jammin said:


> I think I get that same sound on super cold mornings, it's like a little buzz for a second or two and then goes away. The colder it is the worse it is though. I'll see if I can get it recorded tomorrow morning when it's cold out and post it on here


I have a noise that behaves just like you describe. To me it almost sounds like a starter running a split second too long & grinding a bit. This only happens after the car has been parked more than 8hours & is below 15degrees outside. For me the cold start noise is only a split second grind or heat shield rattle sound the second the motor fires. 

Using the remote start is when I noticed the sound, though quieter in the car one would probably still hear it.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I have a noise that behaves just like you describe. To me it almost sounds like a starter running a split second too long & grinding a bit. This only happens after the car has been parked more than 8hours & is below 15degrees outside. For me the cold start noise is only a split second grind or heat shield rattle sound the second the motor fires.
> 
> Using the remote start is when I noticed the sound, though quieter in the car one would probably still hear it.


Exactly! It's most often happening with mine when I use the flick start, which caused me to believe the starter was taking to long to automatically disengage. Sadly it was not cold enough this morning so I wasn't able to record the sound. It seemed that if I held my key until the engine fired the sound wouldn't happen. I just had this click in my head, I'll keep trying to record the sound probably around 3 am tonight when it's as cold as possible and I'll try to set my phone near the starter to compare volumes of the sound


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I have a noise that behaves just like you describe. To me it almost sounds like a starter running a split second too long & grinding a bit. This only happens after the car has been parked more than 8hours & is below 15degrees outside. For me the cold start noise is only a split second grind or heat shield rattle sound the second the motor fires.
> 
> Using the remote start is when I noticed the sound, though quieter in the car one would probably still hear it.


After reading a post like this, I'm glad I live in Florida. In my area, it probably hasn't been 15 degrees Fahrenheit since the Ice Age. My family is from Michigan, and every time I go back to visit; I look at all of the rusted out late model cars from the snow on the high way.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea Wisconsin seriously blows, but unfortunately it no longer gets cold enough for me to do this test, just have to wait til next winter. If I don't flee this awful state by thenlol


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought a new 2010 Cruze LS in 2009 in the first month it was -20C and after sitting in the cold it started but sounded like a diesel but did smooth out. Took it to Dealer and they said it needed hotter spark plugs. Since then it has been in my garage and has been fine. Now that my kid moved home and filled my garage the Cruze has to sit outside again. -40C today tried to start it and after 20 seconds of banging and clanging,it stalled and would not start. When I bought it the dealer said it doesnot need a block heater and they do not make one for it at the time (guess they do now). Went out 3 hours later (now -20C ) it started but it was 45 seconds of the same noise before it smoothed out. Taking it to dealer Tuesday to sit over night then they can hear it Wednesday morning. Will post what they have to say.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzen said:


> I bought a new 2010 Cruze LS in 2009 in the first month it was -20C and after sitting in the cold it started but sounded like a diesel but did smooth out. Took it to Dealer and they said it needed hotter spark plugs. Since then it has been in my garage and has been fine. Now that my kid moved home and filled my garage the Cruze has to sit outside again. -40C today tried to start it and after 20 seconds of banging and clanging,it stalled and would not start. When I bought it the dealer said it doesnot need a block heater and they do not make one for it at the time (guess they do now). Went out 3 hours later (now -20C ) it started but it was 45 seconds of the same noise before it smoothed out. Taking it to dealer Tuesday to sit over night then they can hear it Wednesday morning. Will post what they have to say.


At those temperatures, you should be using a full synthetic oil. Conventional and even semi-synthetics thicken a LOT under very cold temperatures and cause a lot of valve train noise and don't flow well to protect the engine. Where are you located?

Sent from mobile.


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

Alberta, Canada Oh Ya and there is a strong smell of unburnt gas. Reminds me of my old ski-doo smell


----------



## Plumbc40 (Feb 9, 2021)

I have a 2015 1.8 Cruze and after the car has sat all night (with temps below 30 f) and I go to start it the next morning it makes a strange noise that lasts for about 2 seconds and sounds like a wet seal or something goofy like that and goes away. The car dosen't hesitate to start. The Gm service center has no clue what is causing it and said everything is fine. I also use full synthetic oil and the car has just under 56,000 miles.


----------

